# What should I take to improve follicle quality and quantity



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

I had one ivf attempt and my consultant told me that i had one poor follicle.any advice of what I can take  to improve eggs quality.Please drop me a line if you have heard of anything please.


thank you for reading


Alex


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't really make a recommendation that you act upon without further extensive research yourself or an expert prescription from an experienced fertility consultant.
All I can do is tell you a couple of things that I have ''heard'' along the way.

You might want to investigate DHEA and acupuncture. Again I stress that this is not a professional recommendation from me, as I am not an expert in fertility treatment - I am a general pharmacist, it is simply an idea for you to look into.

Unfortunately, you are born with all the eggs you ever have and they do decline in numbers and quality over the years.

Of course, it is also very important to have all the nutrients you require in your diet by eating extremely healthily and having plenty of fruits, vegetables and protein and no toxins like drugs, smoking or alcohol. If you are overweight, reducing to a BMI at least below 27 can help with drug response.

Over exercise can reduce ovulation in sensitive individuals - you should exercise moderately every day - not getting over heated or raising the heart rate too high (keep it below 110) during a treatment cycle.

Stress reduction by using yoga, meditation and improving thinking patterns and depression scores can also vastly improve success rates in IVF.

I recommend that you read books by Alice Domar. Conquering infertility and Healing Mind, Healthy Woman - they both helped me in my last treatment.

It is also worth looking at the clinic you are at, the stimulation protocol you were on and whether all your underlying hormone levels like thyroid and prolactin levels were tested before hand and optimised.

Sometimes changes to the drug regimen used and moving clinics to one that specialises in poor responders can improve outcomes - do look at the poor responders thread on here for a wealth of experience.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

Unfortunately if you have been diagnosed with ovarian failure, there may be little you can do other than look forward and consider donor eggs as a next option.


----------



## alexandra2008 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you Hopeful Hazel.


----------

